
Former Windows Chief Chooses iPad Pro as His New Desktop PC - uhengabriell
https://www.forbes.com/sites/barrycollins/2020/05/25/former-windows-chief-chooses-ipad-pro-as-his-new-desktop-pc/#1c6aa0e56b08
======
mark_l_watson
Well, it will not be his primary desktop system.

Off topic, but I have recently started keeping an "always on" Mosh (like SSH)
connection between my iPad and my remote server. With tmux this is actually
really useful if you mostly live in the command line.

